# Teachers pen done in (avonites) glass series



## corian king (Jul 5, 2010)

Teachers pen
Hello all I have a customer that orders these and always wants them done in this material.
The material is (Avonites) glass series and is very difficult
to work with.You have to work with it very slowly from start to finish.
The pic really don't do it justice it is a translucent material and really sparkels when the light hits it.
The black end is called (black ice)
The red is called (new cauldren)
The center is called (cat eye)
I did'nt know if any one here has ever worked with this material so i thought I would get your feedback.
All comments wlcome!
Thanks!​


----------



## bbuis (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the middle piece.  Very pretty.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Where is the material available?


----------



## Lenny (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you paint your tubes ?


----------



## corian king (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Lenny!
no I did'nt paint the tubes on these.Some of the colors are just dark enough you don't have to.
Jim


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 5, 2010)

Avonite is a solid surface counter top material much like corian.
http://www.avonite.org/
Do a good turn daily!
Don


toddlajoie said:


> That looks fantastic. Where is the material available?


----------



## corian king (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Todd. This material comes 1/2in thick like most of the solidsurface material.So if you want to do a larger pen you have to glue them together.We stock and sell 15 of their colors at 1.00 apiece.The blanks are 1/2 x 1/2 x 5 1/4
JIM


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice looking pen.  I like the look of the Avonite.   Got a picture of the colors available?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 6, 2010)

That 'avonite' material looks 'sharp'. What sort of tool do you use to turn this rather hard material?:wink:


----------



## corian king (Jul 6, 2010)

I do not have a pic of all the colors together.You can go to avonite colors on the net and look at the colors.
I use the rotondo to turn the avonite.It's not so much that the material is hard its really not But they call it GLASS for a reason!!


----------



## ncgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous pen, corian king! Thanks for sharing. FYI, there is a really  great selection for Avonite (as well as Corian, Staron, Formica,  Wilsonart, etc.) on http://solidsurface.com


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have some but I have been afraid to turn it so far. And that stuff is just like glass, I dropped a blank and it shattered. Your pen looks gorgeous!


----------



## phillywood (Aug 2, 2010)

Jim I love the pen. so when you are turning it does it turn in ribbons or just pieces fly off as you turn. And, is it that fargile once turned or CA will hold it together?


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 3, 2010)

Jim, that's a very nice looking pen. I wish they made these kits in more durable platings.


----------



## corian king (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello and thanks to all.I have tried to answer everyone but if I missed you I'm sorry if you really want some questions answered Please just PM me I will be glad to answer all questions.Thanks!
JIM


----------



## Oldwagon (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice pen.I have heard of this material.I might have some.I have around 1000 blanks under my work bench.I can't remember them all.I will look this up.My wife just started work at the local High School.Thanks for showing.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 3, 2010)

That pen looks awesome!  My mother in law is a teacher and I was thinking of making her one of these.  How long is it and does it look long in your hand?


----------



## corian king (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello Tim! The pen is about 6in long so thats only around 3/4in longer than a standard slimline so you really don't notice the little bit of difference. We do a few shows at the high schools in the area and we always sell these at those shows.
JIM


----------



## corian king (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Todd  I appreciate the kind words. Your wife would have no trouble selling these at the school if she took them in for you.
JIM


----------



## louie68 (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice pen , I turn a pen using Meganite which i think is simliar, i try to show picture but for some reason i can't up load pen picture. It looks like granite


----------



## corian king (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Louie! I appreciate the kind words.Thats also a nice looking pen you have done.From the pic and what I can see it looks alot like corians (sahara) but really hard to tell..Have a good one!
JIM


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Aside from dropping it and it breaking like glass, is it easily damaged by overheating the material ... or. just what does make it harder to turn?


----------



## RAdams (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice pen! Cool material... but what i want to know is.......


Where did you get the pen stand?? I like it!


----------



## corian king (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello Fred! you do have to drill it slowly to keep it from getting too hot.
JIM


----------



## corian king (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello Ron! Thanks for the nice comments.
I made the stand out of corian.Thanks again!
JIM


----------

